# Show me your bruising.



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's mine......

Stuffed up a steep. Went over the bars and landing gackly side on to a massive tree root. 
God dammit that hurt like hell.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Slow OTB in a rock garden a couple of weeks ago. Bruising right at the top of my pelvis partially healed by this point. Worse part was a bruised kidney and chipped bone in my elbow.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

GH010027.MP4_20200904_201720.013.jpg




__
Varaxis


__
Dec 22, 2020












  








GH010027.MP4_20200904_201734.668.jpg




__
Varaxis


__
Dec 22, 2020












  








GH010027.MP4_20200904_201819.116.jpg




__
Varaxis


__
Dec 22, 2020








Tried to test my mettle on natural "skinnies"... dabbed my left foot into an unexpectedly deep ditch.


----------



## jmossbarger (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a nasty crash a Snowshoe on closing weekend. Smacked a tree at a bit over 20mph and hit it on my upper thigh. Bruising basicacally on my entire upper thigh and a giant hematoma. 2 months later and I still can't feel the spot where it hit!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Ouch.... keep those bruises comming...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

plummet said:


> Here's mine......
> 
> Stuffed up a steep. Went over the bars and landing gackly side on to a massive tree root.
> God dammit that hurt like hell.
> ...


Best of luck with the bruise healing.
Meanwhile please rotate that toilet paper roll 180° for proper orientation.
Thank you.
=sParty


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Fell hard while riding too fast for conditions on ice, not snow I was happy that I was able to get up after the fall. Rode back to the car. Age 60 at the time.
.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

elder_mtber said:


> Fell hard while riding too fast for conditions on ice, not snow I was happy that I was able to get up after the fall. Rode back to the car. Age 60 at the time.
> .
> View attachment 1917481


What a bummer!


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

plummet said:


> What a bummer!


I know, right?


----------



## Vance72 (Jun 4, 2016)

Managed to mess up a jump and land on my hip and forearm. Ruined my top and shorts. Luckily didn't break any bones.


----------



## Vance72 (Jun 4, 2016)

Same injury but couple of hours after the crash. Note that is my hip and not a knee!


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

plummet said:


> Here's mine......
> 
> Stuffed up a steep. Went over the bars and landing gackly side on to a massive tree root.
> God dammit that hurt like hell.
> ...


I literally had the identical hematoma on my right hip about 10 years ago. Slipped off a wet log jump and landed hip first directly onto a rock. Amazing I didn't break my hip. It was purple, yellow, brown and red for about 2 months. Took me about a year before all the soreness went away completely. Wasn't fun. I'm sure if I did it today (I'm 41 now) I would have broken or cracked my hip for sure lol


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

Giant hematoma&#8230;. Ass over teakettle. My right side hip is the size of a watermelon


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^Ouch! You get that looked at? Wanna make sure you're not bleeding or rupture something on that one.

I smashed my thigh and swelled up that bad about 16 years ago. Bruised my femur and took about 3 weeks to heal which is forever for me.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

WHALENARD said:


> ^Ouch! You get that looked at? Wanna make sure you're not bleeding or rupture something on that one.
> 
> I smashed my thigh and swelled up that bad about 16 years ago. Bruised my femur and took about 3 weeks to heal which is forever for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Ya, I spent the night In the ER last night and doing a follow up with my family doc as we speak. Waiting to get in, go figure. CT scans and X-rays were all clear. Just extreme numbness/swelling and I cannot feel the skin to the touch. Bizarre feeling. Crazy pain behind the numbness/swelling.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Blizzardit said:


> Giant hematoma&#8230;. Ass over teakettle. My right side hip is the size of a watermelon


...a minor hockey injury.
Stop whining!


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

D. Inoobinati said:


> ...a minor hockey injury.
> Stop whining!


Haha whining? Nobody is whining except you.


----------



## clintj (Nov 17, 2018)

My foot last May after I went off an exposed trail into a rock pile. Broke four bones, gained one large screw, and have a permanent barometer now.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

Recap&#8230; 4 days later. Still numb on the surface.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Gnar! Bruise world champion. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

broken L1-L5 transverse process', broken 12th rib, broken pelvis.


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

Streetdoctor said:


> View attachment 1935029
> 
> 
> broken L1-L5 transverse process', broken 12th rib, broken pelvis.


Oof!! That's going to look like mine in no time. That bruise is now to my knees and wraps around my gut to the other side. And&#8230;.. I now have a black ummm penis.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Blizzardit said:


> Oof!! That's going to look like mine in no time. That bruise is now to my knees and wraps around my gut to the other side. And&#8230;.. I now have a black ummm penis.


haha damn... ya it goes to the middle of my back now and down to my knee. That photo was two days after it happened. I'm almost two weeks out now and it's a grotesque yellow.


----------



## Blizzardit (Jan 13, 2016)

Streetdoctor said:


> haha damn... ya it goes to the middle of my back now and down to my knee. That photo was two days after it happened. I'm almost two weeks out now and it's a grotesque yellow.


Do you have a giant hard hematoma? It looks like I'm friggin pregnant on my hip haha


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Blizzardit said:


> Do you have a giant hard hematoma? It looks like I'm friggin pregnant on my hip haha


yep. Keeps moving everyday too&#8230;hoping it's gone in another couple weeks. Doc said bones should be healed around week 6 ??


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Fell at high speed. Bruised knee and arm, cracked rib, and a slight fissure on the humerus (fortunately, it didn't go the whole way through).

It's been a week and a half without riding. Next week I'm having an X-ray again and I hope to be able to ride soon, though I'll probably start on the road bike to avoid bumps as the rib hurts.


----------

